# 97 Dermatology exam



## snt314 (Jul 29, 2013)

I am using the 97 guidelines - dermatology exam - to score an e/m visit.  In the shaded box for "SKIN" the 2nd listed bullet, inspection and/or palpation of skin and subcutaneous tissue.... this bullet has 8 sub-bullets underneath (body areas). Do you count the sub-bullets as actual bullets towards the exam?  Or does the doctor have to document 8/10 sub-bullets to receive credit for the main bullet?  (Sorry if this is confusing).


----------



## MikeEnos (Jul 29, 2013)

There is a note in the 1997 exam (depending on which version you have) that answers this question:

1997 Specialty Exam: Dermatology


> Inspection and/or palpation of skin and subcutaneous tissue (e.g., rashes,
> lesions, ulcers, susceptibility to and presence of photo damage) in eight of
> the following ten areas:
> 
> ...


----------

